# Kamfari, Australias premier tropical wet enduro



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Not my vids but thought I would share them......Brutes, mud, water and rubber up! In part 3 the Brute gets thirsty :bigeyes:


*'40 Yrs of Kamfari....' *

*
*


The Kamfari is a Four hour Enduro in trying conditions that does not allow any outside assistance. It is one of the toughest mud races in Australia. 
The Natural Terrain Track is usually 10-15km long (or longer!) and is made up of wet muddy terrain with the odd "Man Made" Technical Obstacle.​


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Heres another one


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome videos!!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Kawboy that looks like pure fun! Great videos!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

MAN!:rockn: I want to ride now. KawBoy is there regulations on tire size etc. looks like all sizes of bikes were there. wondering what the little guys do after a 800cc with outlaws ruts it out. also guessing the dirt bikes went another route :haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW Thats Crazy!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> MAN!:rockn: I want to ride now. KawBoy is there regulations on tire size etc. looks like all sizes of bikes were there. wondering what the little guys do after a 800cc with outlaws ruts it out. also guessing the dirt bikes went another route :haha:


I'm not to sure on the rules and regs but I do know there is a tire size limit.....I think 28"?

I think either the dirt bikes have a seperate track or they run first.

I thought you guys would enjoy them


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Great stuff man...thanks!


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sick!!!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

great videos.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

skid said:


> great videos.


 
Awesome videos dude.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty sweet...!!!Muddie49


----------

